

Find out where your time went this year - quasiconvex
https://www.skej.us/mycal.html

======
jflatow
The permissions are a lot to ask, but I found it worth the price.

~~~
quasiconvex
Unfortunately there's no way around it to show you the personalized report.
But we certainly take privacy very seriously.

